# You Know You're a Vegan/Vegetarian When



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

-you poop more than once a day

-you frequently get hypothetically stranded on desert islands with nothing to eat but meat 

-people seem to think "bacon" is a valid argument against your diet

-waiters mock your diet (guess who didnt get a tip)

-oreos 

Sorry if some of these sounded kinda bitchy. Feel free to share your experiences! Have fun.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

When people feel free to question if you're getting enough protein in your diet, but get offended when you question their Cholesterol levels.....


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm vegan and I hate this thread.


----------



## LadyMelody (May 18, 2014)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> -you frequently get hypothetically stranded on desert islands with nothing to eat but meat
> 
> -people seem to think "bacon" is a valid argument against your diet


Bahaha so true! 

-When the joke "You know there's meat in that, right?" gets old. Fast.

-When meat eaters give you the "Plants are alive too, you know? Technically you're killing them to eat them" argument against your vegetarianism. You then realize you can't argue with stupidity

Will probably think of more soon..


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Spanks said:


> I'm vegan and I hate this thread.


Well I'm sure you'd like it if you got to know it.

I'm pescatarian because of health stuff, but was a veggie and even a vegan for a while. Can't afford it and some of the products they sell damage biodiversity more than meat farming so everything is evil.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

You know you're a fake vegetarian/vegan when you like to annoy your veg*n friends and family by 

-sharing in their favorite foods and restaurants

-eating falafel and drinking Odwalla superfood 

-making friends with regulars at the Whole Foods cafe

-secretly delighting in their confused expression when you eat bacon:kitteh:

But seriously, l love you guys. Please don't be mad.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> You know you're a fake vegetarian/vegan when you like to annoy your veg*n friends and family by
> 
> -sharing in their favorite foods and restaurants
> 
> ...


We love you also! No worries.....


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

When you secretly put Nutritional Yeast in everyone's food. <_< ... >_>

'What _is _that delightful flavour? Could it be cheese?'

'MWA HAHAHAHA.'


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks bacon and eggs are gross?


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

When you see a strange food that you can't define what it is and you start asking what are the ingredients to confirm there's no meat in it.

When you have a family reunion and you ask a day before what they are going to cook to see if you have to bring your own food.


----------



## Pasta (Jan 13, 2018)

Stelmaria said:


> Am I the only one who thinks bacon and eggs are gross?


Meat gross, eggs yummy.


----------



## thirtyhertz (Nov 7, 2013)

- you have to justify not eating dead animals and their secretions to every single person

- people you've never met before tell you you're unhealthy and lack essential nutrients as they eat a jar of mayonnaise for lunch

- you know what all E numbers stand for

- hummus is the love of your life


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

When your busy having a dance party in the middle of a basement, with a young child, in front of a green screen, whilst singing about it being a vegan dance-off.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

When you are ready to take all the meat consumeres insults. 

Bonus:
When Zidane reasonates with you.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> When you are ready to take all the meat consumeres insults.
> 
> Bonus:
> When Zidane reasonates with you.


Ay! He's the guy in the vegan dance-off video!


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Cal said:


> Ay! He's the guy in the vegan dance-off video!


Im dying HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Tad Cooper said:


> I'm pescatarian because of health stuff, but was a veggie and even a vegan for a while. Can't afford it and some of the products they sell damage biodiversity more than meat farming so everything is evil.


When you're poor and on food stamps rolling your eyes at people who think veganism is more expensive than other diets.

When you're eating a home-cooked meal rolling your eyes at people who think veganism requires processed food.


----------



## GuvnorsGirl (May 19, 2018)

When you religiously scan the ingredients list on everything you eat.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Bonereaper Benty said:


> When you're poor and on food stamps rolling your eyes at people who think veganism is more expensive than other diets.
> 
> When you're eating a home-cooked meal rolling your eyes at people who think veganism requires processed food.


it is more expensive if you have health issues meaning you have to avoid most staples of a cheap vegan diet


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

GuvnorsGirl said:


> When you religiously scan the ingredients list on everything you eat.


I do this and I definitely eat a ton of salmon.


----------

